

Lifelong Exercising Yields Sensational Results - maheshs
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/09/100921084746.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29&sms_ss=twitter

======
dbjacobs
Correlation is not causation. While it would certainly be nice if true, and it
certainly passes the common sense test, this study does little to prove the
causation.

For example, it could be that people who have the necessary genes for
maintaining their better physical health are therefore more likely to stay
active in their old age. So it could be their genetically better health
leading to the behavior, not the behavior leading to the better health.

I wish science reporting handled this better.

~~~
lorenzsell
so what you're saying is that people who exercise are genetically predisposed
to exercise, and those who don't, aren't. therefore any study that suggests
the health benefits of exercising should take this into account.

how would you measure for something like that?

~~~
xel02
Twin studies (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_study>) aim to examine the
differences due to genetics vs environment. One naive method is to look at
identical twins who have been separated, and see if there is a difference in
exercise levels.

